# Whole computer is running extremely choppy



## schizizm (Sep 9, 2011)

Alright, so my computer has been running very choppy for a while now. It seems as though the whole system, the audio, video, and even mouse movement goes through sporadic skips. As you could imagine, this gets super frustrating. When the problem started (during my use with Windows 7), I reinstalled windows. At this point, the chop was gone for a few weeks or so, but now its been back for a while, and it just got really bad.

I feel like this could be a problem with anything, ranging from device drivers, to damaged or weak hardware. Has anyone had a similar problem and found a solution to this issue?

Here are my specs:
System Info

Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 32-bit (6.1, Build 7601)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Dell Inc.
System Model: Inspiron 530
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: Intel (R) Core (TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.4 GHz
Memory: 4096 MB Ram
Page File: 1174MB used, 5476MB available
DirectX Version: DirectX 11 

Display Device

Name: ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT (Microsoft Corporation
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip Type: n/a
DAC Type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Approx. Total Memory: 1651 MB
Current Display Mode: 1440 x 900 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor

Any help would be much appreciated, so thank you in advance!


----------



## headless (Sep 9, 2011)

Is it using all programs, or just specific ones.
I know I had a similar problem when using IE.
I thought the batteries were going in my wireless mouse.
Started using Chrome, and it showed it was infact just IE.


----------



## dant22185 (Oct 5, 2009)

Have you tried changing the hertz ranges on your monitor/s? Also have you tried updating your display / chipset driver? Dell should have all the drivers up to date on their site.


----------



## guitarsam (May 18, 2007)

You say the whole computer is choppy, is it running slowly? Check the task manager under the processes tab and see if anything has a CPU usage slowing the system down. 

Like the above post says you could also try updating drivers, with Dells site you can enter your service tag number and it should list all the drivers for your computer.

I had a problem in the past when Windows Update updated a driver on my computer with the wrong one. Worked fine after installing Windows then after the Windows Update the sound stopped working.


----------



## tehdansorz (Feb 6, 2011)

This was my problem too once , if this problem was as same as mine , it is most likely to be infected!Scan your PC now!


----------

